# New to the Hobby



## Jazzlix (Jun 14, 2021)

I've been dealing with depression and feel that it'd be good to get into a new hobby, something i can just go outside, and do stress free. I've been looking for a beginner slingshot, and I've read the scout is a good place to start, but it's sold out everywhere I look online. I've seen the smaller version, but I have large hands and think the full size version would probably be better. Does anyone know if the stock is usually replenished quickly, or should I just look for an alternative at this point? I've seen people mention clones, I'd rather get the original, but if it's not available anywhere, I might have to do that. I'd love to hear any recommendations anyone might have here.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome to the form! I can say from experience that slingshotting is a great way to work on finding inner peace, calm and dealing with depression. It is something I've been everyday for over a year now and it is a daily routine I won't skip.

As for the Scout XT which is the bigger one I would highly recommend it. It was my very first slingshot and it definitely got me started well. It would help everyone to know what you're planning to do with your slingshot. Do you want to hunt or shoot long distances or just shoot Spinners and targets like most of us mostly do ...or cut cans in half? Personally I think the Scout LT would be a better option even with large hands since it has a fork with of 90 mm. 90 mm is a very standard size for most commercial slingshots and this will allow you to buy other slingshots with a 90 mm Fork width and keep the same Anchor Point to your face. Your Anchor Point is your most important piece, in my opinion to accuracy. Whenever you change the fork width of a slingshot you then have to adjust where you aim or adjust your Anchor point. Sticking with the same fork width at least until you are experienced is a very good idea.
Ammo... if your option the beginning is to shoot Targets and Spinners I would recommend starting off with 8 mm (5¹/¹⁶") steel or my favorite ammo is ¼" Steel. When you're first starting out a heavy draw weight bands used with heavier ammo will only make it harder for you to Hold Your Position and alignment when you're first starting. A lighter ammo requires a lighter draw weight which will allow you to focus more on your accuracy and consistency and allow you to take more shots to get there. I know a lot of people like heavier ammo which I also started with, but I have since learned that quarter-inch steel will make that spinner fly just as good as 3/8 inch steel. 
If hunting is your ultimate goal let me say that I shoot quarter-inch almost exclusively and when I pull out my heavy hunting bands and 7/16 in steel hunting ammo I am just as accurate as what the quarter inch. The key is that you have a flat trajectory and it doesn't matter what size ammo you shoot if you're shooting flat.

Good luck with this new obsession! it is so rewarding when you make that shot that you were trying to make and you hear that crack of whatever you're shooting and watch it spin or fly away. I am positive there are smarter folks on the forum then I to help you with this, but I believe that these simple tips I gave will help get you to Accuracy faster.

Cheers!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Slingshots & Accessories For Sale. Everything Slingshots®. Keep checking their website. The scout is a great slingshot but it is not the only great slingshot. Check out https://pocketpredator.com/two.html. The HTS is a larger slingshot so it might be a good fit for larger hands.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Jazzlix (Jun 14, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> Welcome to the form! I can say from experience that slingshotting is a great way to work on finding inner peace, calm and dealing with depression. It is something I've been everyday for over a year now and it is a daily routine I won't skip.
> 
> As for the Scout XT which is the bigger one I would highly recommend it. It was my very first slingshot and it definitely got me started well. It would help everyone to know what you're planning to do with your slingshot. Do you want to hunt or shoot long distances or just shoot Spinners and targets like most of us mostly do ...or cut cans in half? Personally I think the Scout LT would be a better option even with large hands since it has a fork with of 90 mm. 90 mm is a very standard size for most commercial slingshots and this will allow you to buy other slingshots with a 90 mm Fork width and keep the same Anchor Point to your face. Your Anchor Point is your most important piece, in my opinion to accuracy. Whenever you change the fork width of a slingshot you then have to adjust where you aim or adjust your Anchor point. Sticking with the same fork width at least until you are experienced is a very good idea.
> Ammo... if your option the beginning is to shoot Targets and Spinners I would recommend starting off with 8 mm (5¹/¹⁶") steel or my favorite ammo is ¼" Steel. When you're first starting out a heavy draw weight bands used with heavier ammo will only make it harder for you to Hold Your Position and alignment when you're first starting. A lighter ammo requires a lighter draw weight which will allow you to focus more on your accuracy and consistency and allow you to take more shots to get there. I know a lot of people like heavier ammo which I also started with, but I have since learned that quarter-inch steel will make that spinner fly just as good as 3/8 inch steel.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I plan on just plinking around in my backyard for now. I had read that clay ammo might be better when you're starting out instead of steel. It seems to be a little cheaper than steel, but the 1/4 steel on amazon is cheap too, so I'll probably just go with your recommendation of 1/4". Does ammo size like a 1/4" work with any band size? One other question I have though is regarding tying the bands to the frame. From what I have seen in videos, it seems the slingshots on simple-shot seem to be easier to attach than the ones on places like pocket predator. Would you say that's the case, or are both styles as easy as the other to learn?


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Jazzlix I would say that you can learn to tie bands on no problem just takes a little practice. But for me I like the mechanical attachment it's quicker, easier and just as strong as the wrap and Tuck method. 1/4 in steel and Clay ammo are the same weight 1 gram. I honestly would suggest quarter inch steel to shoot into a catch box and the clay for shooting around the yard. Clay is not perfectly round nor is it all the same exact weight so it's not as accurate as a round steel balls. I have both and I have Spinners and targets around the yard for a variety as opposed to just shooting in a catch box. You can pick up a small pack of quarter inch steel balls from Walmart for under $5 and 250 balls in a catch box will last you a very long time. 

In general you want your band set to match the ammo you're using. So as an example for quarter inch steel or 1 gram ammo you would want to use .5 bands and a taper of something like 15x10 or 12 mm straight and that will get that quarter inch steel moving at a very fast speed with plenty of punch power for plinking around the backyard. If you pick up a scout LT from simpleshot.com it's easy enough to get a set of bands that will match light ammo to start off with. And for me I like using tubes. Tubes last way longer than bands and give decent power especially if all you're doing is shooting in the backyard. I started off with bands and I mostly shoot tubes now for 8 mm or quarter inch steel. 1632 tubes will work great and they're really easy to get attached and everything.

One other thing I forgot to add when you're first starting out, and this is going to be the hardest thing you do. Don't shoot more than one slingshot until you get more accurate. If you shoot the same slingshot, with the same ammo, with the same band set, then all you have to do is worry about your technique and not which slingshot am I picking up and how do I shoot this one. This is a very hard to do but it can definitely help to have one slingshot that you get used to. Also you'll save money because as you get better you will find your own groove and which slingshot will work best for you. And the first slingshot you pick up may not be the one you end up with 6 months down the road when you really know what you're trying to find. I use my scout for only a month before I moved on to the Hammer grip which is my preferred holding method.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey I just looked and the scout LT non-metallic is available at simpleshot.com as well as all the tubes or bands that you may need. Feel free to reach out to them for advice on what kind of bands or tubes to get for your situation. They are super helpful there and are quick to get back to you and answer any questions especially what bands go with quarter inch steel. Cheap enough I would suggest getting one set of tubes and one set of bands and seeing which ones you like better. There is a preference there and can't be sure until you try it. 

Also I forgot to mention that that scout is a great first time slingshot because you can hold it with all three major holding styles. The pinch grip, brace grip, and Hammer grip. You can try them all to see which one actually works best for your situation and then going forward you'll know what you may like in the next slingshot.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Welcome, good to have ya


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome. You are in good company. Adding to Vince’s comments the Scout XT (the big Scout) can also be banded over the top (OTT) or through the forks (TFF). You can cover all the bases with a Scout XT. Once you figure out your preferred grip and banding style, you can then buy specific slingshots to suit your needs. 

While you are waiting for your Scout, consider a Daisy F-16. Walmart sells it for under $5.00. While it is barely shootable out of the box, with a few simple modifications, it is a decent shooter and will hold its own for plinking purposes. Lots of information here on modifying an F-16 (look in the Slingshot Modification sub-forum).

Also - check the classifieds here.

I highly recommend Saunders Clop Poppers clay ammo.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome! Enjoy your slingshot journey. Never give up. You will find the right slingshot for you, especially when you start making your own. Happy sling'n!

Sling-On!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

It’ll change your life for the better brother. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome, you got a lot of great information, I started on a scout, and still love that frame


----------



## Eric in Kildare (Oct 30, 2020)

Welcome, look at setting up a catchbox, allows you shoot and collect and reuse your steel. Any kind of box with some depth to it will do... Hang an old t-shirt about 6 inches in front of the back to stop shots. Depending on the size of shot you may need more material to stop the shot or put a piece of foam at the back of the box. 
Look at tying your own bands too... Let's you experiment more... Start with light bands like 0.45mm thick and 6mm or 8mm Steel shot. Light bands and ammo let's you shoot more shots before getting tired and makes it easier to hold steady at full draw. 
Have fun!


----------

